# Project Xiphos 2019



## lewis (Mar 8, 2019)

so this year I swore to myself I would collect a few Xiphos's being as Ive always wanted one and never had one. Ibanez look like they arent interested in bringing any back for EU/UK for 2019 so im going to be buying a 2nd hand one and modifying.......

which Ive already found and buying tomorrow

its a Black, XPT300FX with no dents/chips to the finish thats apparently never left the dudes Bedroom so its in great condition.

It looks like this: -







*Specs*


Neck Type: 3pc Wizard Il Maple neck.

Fret: Jumbo frets.
Scale: 648mm/25.5"
Width at Nut: 43mm.
Width at Last Fret: 58mm.
Thickness at 1st: 19mm.
Thickness at 12th: 21mm.
Radius: 400mmR.
and apparently these were Mahogany Body? so thats cool

now planned mods:

- Neck Swap (possibly - depends if I can find either a cool Maple Fretboard or Ebony Fretboard Ibanez neck come up for sale
- Ebonize Fretboard ( If I dont neck swap)
- Fill pickup ring holes and instead direct mount pickups
- Swirl Paint Job - Body and headstock planned swirl. - Neon Green/Neon Yellow/Maybe some white too
- Gold Hipshot Hardware (white pearloid tuner buttons/the Ibby flat vintage bridge replacement)
- White EMG 81x & 60x
- EMG RPC Knob to replace Tone
- Blue Luminlay side dots
- Graphtech White nut
- FU Tone Direct Mount Pickup system
- Might get white pearloid dome gold knobs)
- EMG 3 way Solderless switch
- Sand and stain the entire back of the neck dark Brown

Mockup:


----------



## lewis (Mar 8, 2019)

full size mock


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Mar 8, 2019)

I love Ibanez projects; especially ones involving a swirl.
Not even a Xiphos guy but this sounds bitchin' and I'm hyped for you. Sounds like a fun idea.


----------



## lewis (Mar 8, 2019)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> I love Ibanez projects; especially ones involving a swirl.
> Not even a Xiphos guy but this sounds bitchin' and I'm hyped for you. Sounds like a fun idea.


Thanks dude 

Its going to be my first swirled guitar. Found a great guy via FB who does it and his finished results and prices look quality.
Cant wait to get started.


----------



## gunch (Mar 8, 2019)

Scuimez would approve


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Mar 8, 2019)

lewis said:


> Thanks dude
> 
> Its going to be my first swirled guitar. Found a great guy via FB who does it and his finished results and prices look quality.
> Cant wait to get started.


This is going to awesome. Who are you getting to swirl it? I'm thinking about trying to learn how to swirl guitars.


----------



## Albake21 (Mar 8, 2019)

Also not a Xiphos guy, but that sounds super badass! Definitely will be following this thread. Good luck!


----------



## lewis (Mar 8, 2019)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> This is going to awesome. Who are you getting to swirl it? I'm thinking about trying to learn how to swirl guitars.


The dudes name is "Richard Fay Swirls UK" on FB

His finishes look amazing and he does loads of work for the price. I.e fixing up any dents/chips, priming,swirling,clear coat and the shipping to him and back to you is also covered i believe.

Anyway ive shot him a message to get the ball rolling.

Here is a direct link to his page for anyone else interested
http://www.richardfayswirls.com/


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Mar 8, 2019)

I've been following him on Instagram. His swirls are nice indeed! Can I ask what it's going to cost?


----------



## lewis (Mar 8, 2019)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> I've been following him on Instagram. His swirls are nice indeed! Can I ask what it's going to cost?


Well i havent gotten a hold of him just yet as he is on holiday until the 18th. However his pricing in his about suggests its around £250 for body, headstock, postage and everything else in between.

Once i hear from him i will update 
I have no issue being transparent on costs in this thread.

Edit: seems a 8-10 week turn around too.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Mar 8, 2019)

lewis said:


> Well i havent gotten a hold of him just yet as he is on holiday until the 18th. However his pricing in his about suggests its around £250 for body, headstock, postage and everything else in between.
> 
> Once i hear from him i will update
> I have no issue being transparent on costs in this thread.
> ...



Wow. That's really, really cheap for all of that. Especially including postage. Sounds like you found a great guy.


----------



## Randy (Mar 8, 2019)

Didn't realize these were offered as a bolt on.


----------



## ixlramp (Mar 8, 2019)

I'm so disappointed how Ibanez discontinue their most interesting guitars: Xiphos, Falchion, Halberd ...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Mar 9, 2019)

did someone say xiphos? subbed!

i was gonna mod 1 of my 5 (yes, 5) last year, but life happened. be interested to see how this turns out.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Mar 9, 2019)

lewis said:


> The dudes name is "Richard Fay Swirls UK" on FB
> 
> His finishes look amazing and he does loads of work for the price. I.e fixing up any dents/chips, priming,swirling,clear coat and the shipping to him and back to you is also covered i believe.
> 
> ...



Richard Fay had a great reputation over at JEMsite when he was swirling the first time, 10 years ago. he stopped - WITH REPUTATION IN TACT!!!! - and has recently restarted. UK custom builder "Stormshadow Guitarworks" uses him to swirl some of their custom builds.

I've not had a Fay swirl but I'd buy one in a second if I was looking for an aftermarket swirl.


----------



## narad (Mar 9, 2019)

Looks pretty cool but I think the swirl would look better on a shape with a little more definition:


----------



## lewis (Mar 9, 2019)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> Richard Fay had a great reputation over at JEMsite when he was swirling the first time, 10 years ago. he stopped - WITH REPUTATION IN TACT!!!! - and has recently restarted. UK custom builder "Stormshadow Guitarworks" uses him to swirl some of their custom builds.
> 
> I've not had a Fay swirl but I'd buy one in a second if I was looking for an aftermarket swirl.



Woah this is great to hear!!  certainly maintains my confidence in using him.
Im going to collect all the hardware first as well as sort the luminlays/neck staining, then arrange for him to do the swirl after that.
(Ive got updates over due on my other project threads too haha - been so busy with my band the last few months)


----------



## lewis (Mar 9, 2019)

narad said:


> Looks pretty cool but I think the swirl would look better on a shape with a little more definition:



Woah that shape is great. Falchion and Jackson Warriors are also really interesting to me.
Figured i would start with Xiphos and see where that takes me. Haha


----------



## narad (Mar 9, 2019)

lewis said:


> Woah that shape is great. Falchion and Jackson Warriors are also really interesting to me.
> Figured i would start with Xiphos and see where that takes me. Haha



That picture is basically how I feel when I pull my WR1 out. But teh thing about the xiphos is that the bevels are a major part of the design, and the swirl will cover those up. Something like the falchion or glaive is a bit less about the bevels and more the outline.


----------



## lewis (Mar 9, 2019)

I am abit of a hipshot fan boy but the black bridge plate rather than gold, is putting me off the more I look at my mockup - and I dont believe they offer all gold ones?

anyone got any really higher end quality ALL Gold flat bridges that would fit this as an alternative?


----------



## lewis (Mar 9, 2019)

collected all fine. It is indeed in Immaculate condition. Was missing 2 strings and needed a clean/fretboard oil up (which ive done etc now)
Nice!.

plays really well and is quite light!
Will put up a NGD thread once I get some good natural light pictures


----------



## lewis (Mar 9, 2019)

so the official Ibanez one is long since discontinued but Im going to seriously need a Hardcase for my Xiphos.

Anyone know of any cases it would work in? (even if I have to strip out the internals and using foam make my own insert etc)

Google seems to lead me nowhere (might be poor search terminology - I dont know)
Any help would be much appreciated.
Thanks peeps


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 9, 2019)

If you're willing to cut your own foam insert just grab a big enough Pelican case.


----------



## lewis (Mar 9, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If you're willing to cut your own foam insert just grab a big enough Pelican case.


Pelican case?
do they sell in the UK?
Thanks bro I will check it out


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 9, 2019)

lewis said:


> Pelican case?
> do they sell in the UK?
> Thanks bro I will check it out



I know they're sold internationally. 

Check out high end camera and AV equipment shops. 

They're not cheap, but they're damn bomb proof.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Mar 9, 2019)

I have no idea if this would work, but I once got an old "Freestyle Electric Bass" hardcase that is longer than a standard guitar case (obviously) but the padding that the neck rests on is movable inside the case so you could maybe re-position it to take account of the extra large body on the XPT. There are a couple of ebay at the moment so you can see the sort of thing I mean.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 9, 2019)

lewis said:


> I am abit of a hipshot fan boy but the black bridge plate rather than gold, is putting me off the more I look at my mockup - and I dont believe they offer all gold ones?
> 
> anyone got any really higher end quality ALL Gold flat bridges that would fit this as an alternative?



The Schaller 3D-6 and ABM 3250 come to mind.

But the Hipshot Fixed and HM (not Hardtail) come in all gold.


----------



## lewis (Mar 9, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Schaller 3D-6 and ABM 3250 come to mind.
> 
> But the Hipshot Fixed and HM (not Hardtail) come in all gold.


and I presume that would mean filling the stock holes and re-drilling? whereas the Hipshot Ibby flat is a drop in replacement.

I dont mind per-se but I would rather a like for like drop in replacement really.
Those other bridges do look amazing too but would that be the same problem? (need new holes?)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 9, 2019)

lewis said:


> and I presume that would mean filling the stock holes and re-drilling? whereas the Hipshot Ibby flat is a drop in replacement.
> 
> I dont mind per-se but I would rather a like for like drop in replacement really.
> Those other bridges do look amazing too but would that be the same problem? (need new holes?)



You're refinishing it, so what does it matter? 

Drilling the holes isn't really hard unless you just don't have a drill.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Mar 9, 2019)

There's this hipshot bridge.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Mar 10, 2019)

when i get a chance ill see what kind of hsc my 7 string xiphos came in


----------



## lewis (Mar 10, 2019)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> when i get a chance ill see what kind of hsc my 7 string xiphos came in


That would great bro thank you


----------



## lewis (Mar 10, 2019)

Yeah good shout lads. I will make sure all body holes except knobs/pickup selector, get filled when its refinished then i will just drill and install one of those /\

Also, opens up the posibility of getting a longer scale neck for this too.
Might try and get this upto 26.5


----------



## lewis (Mar 10, 2019)

So I got this yesterday and started my planned Xiphos project instantly.
(mod thread here - http://sevenstring.org/threads/project-xiphos-2019.334914/)

Pictures first: (ive already started removing things)
Just got done polishing the frets and oiling the fretboard.

Accidental Early posting
Stay tuned for finished thread






































Shame I dont like Rosewood fretboards on black guitars. This one is a beaut but alas....it has to go (Brown and black is a NO-NO)

*Specs*

- 3 piece Maple Wizard II Neck

- Mahogany body

- Bound Rosewood Fingerboard with Jumbo frets

- Pearl dot inlay

- Fixed bridge 

- INF3 (Neck) and INF4 (Bridge) Pickups

- Cosmo Black Hardware 

apart from some light scratching/wear near the bridge from the previous owner, its in very good shape. Ive already started ordering some Gold Hardware for it!

plan is get all the hardware first including pickups, then get it sent off to be refinished.


----------



## lewis (Mar 10, 2019)

update:
Decided to fill ALL the holes and do a top loader bridge for a change (literally every other guitar I own is string through)


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 10, 2019)

Congrats man... Ready to see what you do to it.


----------



## lewis (Mar 10, 2019)

Dawn of the Shred said:


> Congrats man... Ready to see what you do to it.


Thanks bro! 
£150 haha
pretty sweet deal.


----------



## dr_game0ver (Mar 10, 2019)

between the "Case for Xiphos", the "Xiphos NGD" and the "Project Xiphos 2019"... The Xiphos mania is taking over our souls!!


----------



## prlgmnr (Mar 10, 2019)

One thread for each spiky horn thing.


----------



## Glades (Mar 10, 2019)

Why dont you ebonize the fretboard? It's easy.


----------



## lewis (Mar 10, 2019)

dr_game0ver said:


> between the "Case for Xiphos", the "Xiphos NGD" and the "Project Xiphos 2019"... The Xiphos mania is taking over our souls!!



As it should be haha
Maybe Ibanez will see and actually start bringing these and Falchions back again?



Glades said:


> Why dont you ebonize the fretboard? It's easy.



Ive ebonized the last 5 guitars I have bought in a row haha
Thinking this time to get a better neck with either ebony or maple instead and stain the back of the neck for a change.


----------



## Joan Maal (Mar 10, 2019)

lewis said:


> Thanks bro!
> £150 haha
> pretty sweet deal.



Envy is killing me


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 10, 2019)

Combined these to make things a little more coherent.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 10, 2019)

Dude that's gonna be so nuts...


----------



## Gmork (Mar 10, 2019)

I just wish theyd take a xiphos 8 good luck on your project


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Mar 10, 2019)

Yah the xiphos GAS is becoming real.


----------



## Bearitone (Mar 10, 2019)

Gmork said:


> I just wish theyd take a xiphos 8 good luck on your project



The guy who designed the Xiphos (Ed Laing) is building me a neck right now. He still builds and had a crapload of 8 strings (include an 8 string V blade) when i visited his shop. He my be willing to build an 8 xiphos body if you want.


----------



## Gmork (Mar 10, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> The guy who designed the Xiphos (Ed Laing) is building me a neck right now. He still builds and had a crapload of 8 strings (include an 8 string V blade) when i visited his shop. He my be willing to build an 8 xiphos body if you want.


......................! Can u link his shop?


----------



## Bearitone (Mar 10, 2019)

Gmork said:


> ......................! Can u link his shop?



PM me


----------



## Gmork (Mar 10, 2019)

Sorry, didnt mean to hijack the thread, continue on folks


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Mar 10, 2019)

Damn now I'm thinking about an 8 string headless xiphos.

But yeah back to the thread! This thing is gonna be cool.


----------



## lewis (Mar 10, 2019)

I really dont mind everyone chatting xiphos's in here 

Seeing as we all love them.


----------



## lewis (Mar 10, 2019)

Gmork said:


> I just wish theyd take a xiphos 8 good luck on your project


IF we got a Xiphos 8 i would buy one.

Also, I would love a headless Xiphos. It suits the shape brilliantly.

Im happy how Ergonomic it feels too.
Classic position is very comfy as is normal across the leg.


----------



## Gmork (Mar 11, 2019)

Whoah! An 8 string headless xiphos! Jesus!


----------



## lewis (Mar 11, 2019)

Gmork said:


> Whoah! An 8 string headless xiphos! Jesus!



Something like this


----------



## Bearitone (Mar 11, 2019)

lewis said:


> Something like this


Yo!


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Mar 11, 2019)

Im trying to make a ml mash up of ibanez elements, i had a xiphos because i love mls but hate every aspect other than the shape. So now im on a quest to make an ibanez ml lol


----------



## lewis (Mar 11, 2019)

Kornfann1024 said:


> Im trying to make a ml mash up of ibanez elements, i had a xiphos because i love mls but hate every aspect other than the shape. So now im on a quest to make an ibanez ml lol


----------



## lewis (Mar 11, 2019)

updated mockup with revised bridge colour scheme idea


----------



## lewis (Mar 11, 2019)

oh my

with Maple fretboard..............


----------



## JK-PA (Mar 11, 2019)

Pretty sexy with the maple fretboard


----------



## lewis (Mar 11, 2019)

JK-PA said:


> Pretty sexy with the maple fretboard


I might have to make maple my plan A and try and find a doner neck.

I could kick myself now because a few weeks ago the 26.5 scale blue/green all maple Iron Label neck was on ebay some one was selling and i passed on it for a different project and its since sold.


----------



## Bearitone (Mar 11, 2019)

I actually like the black and gold bridge with ebony fretboard mock-up more.


----------



## lewis (Mar 11, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> I actually like the black and gold bridge with ebony fretboard mock-up more.


Its why I love both Ebony and Maple because either always look amazing.

If I done a mockup with a rosewood board, it would look dreadful haha


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Mar 12, 2019)

Nothing at all like this failed abortion.....




lewis said:


>


----------



## lewis (Mar 12, 2019)

Kornfann1024 said:


> Nothing at all like this failed abortion.....



I dig it personally but hahahahah that made me laugh


----------



## Edika (Mar 12, 2019)

You can try the grain from your rosewood board as it seemed quite nice. The colours on your mockup are light enough to be accepting of rosewood. I'm not going to lie though, both the ebony and maple board mockup look great. It's a hard choice between the two.


----------



## lewis (Mar 12, 2019)

So Ive got some cheapo Gold stuff going to tide me over until 1) I source a better neck, 2) I get quality stuff like Hipshot/Grainger (plus working out what bridge type I want) and 3) obviously until I can afford the swirl (which will be last)

So before long, its going to look like this and will stay that way for a few months -


----------



## Edika (Mar 12, 2019)

Not bad, not bad at all!


----------



## lewis (Mar 12, 2019)

Edika said:


> Not bad, not bad at all!


yeah 

Kind of classic Gisbon Les Paul style Aesthetic haha


----------



## lewis (Mar 12, 2019)

case wise all I can come up with is this.

Anyone know the internal dimensions, or if a Xiphos specifically fits in it?

https://www.thomann.de/gb/gator_gw_extreme_case.htm


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 12, 2019)

lewis said:


> case wise all I can come up with is this.
> 
> Anyone know the internal dimensions, or if a Xiphos specifically fits in it?
> 
> https://www.thomann.de/gb/gator_gw_extreme_case.htm



I used one of those for a 7-string Xiphos. So I'm sure a 6-string will fit. 

But, the case is fucking huge. It was a bitch to store and move. It's like taking a folding card table everywhere. 

Also, the pieces don't fit exactly, but it can be "rigged" to hold the important parts. Worked perfectly to protect in transit.


----------



## lewis (Mar 12, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I used one of those for a 7-string Xiphos. So I'm sure a 6-string will fit.
> 
> But, the case is fucking huge. It was a bitch to store and move. It's like taking a folding card table everywhere.
> 
> Also, the pieces don't fit exactly, but it can be "rigged" to hold the important parts. Worked perfectly to protect in transit.



Ah thats good news. It should be fine then  thanks dude

bummer about its size though. I guess for now its just so I can store it safely at home but gigging with it when done would be nice.
I guess one of us in the band need a van haha


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 12, 2019)

lewis said:


> Ah thats good news. It should be fine then  thanks dude
> 
> bummer about its size though. I guess for now its just so I can store it safely at home but gigging with it when done would be nice.
> I guess one of us in the band need a van haha



One word of advice, though big and heavy, don't stack stuff on top of it. 

Nothing bad ever happened to my Xiphos, but the broad side of the case has a lot of flex to it.


----------



## lewis (Mar 12, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> One word of advice, though big and heavy, don't stack stuff on top of it.
> 
> Nothing bad ever happened to my Xiphos, but the broad side of the case has a lot of flex to it.


great tip thank you!
 haha


----------



## Edika (Mar 12, 2019)

The Ibanez case wasn't that much smaller. I had the Ibanez VBT700 which was the V type guitar they made and the case was huge. I'm sure the size was the same as the Xiphos.


----------



## lewis (Mar 12, 2019)

Edika said:


> The Ibanez case wasn't that much smaller. I had the Ibanez VBT700 which was the V type guitar they made and the case was huge. I'm sure the size was the same as the Xiphos.


Another Sweeeeet model Ibanez stopped making...

its sill really.


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Mar 12, 2019)

lewis said:


> I dig it personally but hahahahah that made me laugh



I just dont particularly care for the asymetrical v bottom portion


----------



## lewis (Mar 13, 2019)

This bridge actually doubles as a top loading too (the string through holes dont line up) but at least I can use it for the time being.


----------



## lewis (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 13, 2019)

What knobs are those?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 13, 2019)

Konfyouzd said:


> What knobs are those?



O-ring. Hipshot makes some.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 13, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> O-ring. Hipshot makes some.


Ahh okay so when he said "Hipshot hardware" he literally meant ALL Hipshot.


----------



## lewis (Mar 13, 2019)

Konfyouzd said:


> Ahh okay so when he said "Hipshot hardware" he literally meant ALL Hipshot.


I may have to revise the idea of Hipshot bridge because I like the idea of top loaded for a change and fill all the string through holes. And hipshot dont offer any of them as far as Ive seen?
So seeing as this new bridge is, I could just upgrade the saddles to Graphtech black ones and call it a day regards to bridge. This one is surprisingly nice/solid.

But everything else will be Hipshot defo!


----------



## Bearitone (Mar 13, 2019)

lewis said:


> I may have to revise the idea of Hipshot bridge because I like the idea of top loaded for a change and fill all the string through holes. And hipshot dont offer any of them as far as Ive seen?
> So seeing as this new bridge is, I could just upgrade the saddles to Graphtech black ones and call it a day regards to bridge. This one is surprisingly nice/solid.
> 
> But everything else will be Hipshot defo!



Wait so what brand is that gold bridge?


----------



## lewis (Mar 13, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> Wait so what brand is that gold bridge?


just a no brand ebay purchase dude. Just wanted cheap and cheerful shit until the neck swap happens.

Seems to be a steel bridge/gold plating.

EDIT: But it has loads more quality than I expected. With better saddles Im sure it would be absolutely fine haha. Plus I tend to prefer the twangier nature of steel over brass plates anyway.


----------



## lewis (Mar 15, 2019)

This is where Im at currently:


----------



## Mathemagician (Mar 15, 2019)

I see an Ibby board I want it painted black.


----------



## lewis (Mar 15, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> I see an Inny board I wanted it painted black.


Im eyeing up new necks. A 26.5 scale ebony board is available atm and Im also holding out to see if some Maple board necks turn up (preferably at that same scale) before I decide what to do.

Im with you though. This rosewood is a nightmare. For example, how much better does this look -


----------



## Mathemagician (Mar 15, 2019)

Buy the ebony one just in case. Don’t let your dreams be dreams.


----------



## lewis (Mar 15, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> Buy the ebony one just in case. Don’t let your dreams be dreams.


I think Im going to.
Worst case scenario is I end up with two 26.5 necks - 1 maple board, the other Ebony - and I use the other one on my current Ibanez and get that refinished too haha


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Mar 15, 2019)

Y'know... Black and gold has the Les Paul Custom vibe going on... Maybe you need ANOTHER XPT?


----------



## Mathemagician (Mar 15, 2019)

Would be a great way to put the second neck to use.


----------



## lewis (Mar 15, 2019)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> Y'know... Black and gold has the Les Paul Custom vibe going on... Maybe you need ANOTHER XPT?


I had thought this myself. I might get this one done and look for the neck through 7 string xiphos and keep that black and do this /Black/Gold/White theme on that instead.

They pop up in the UK every now and again.


----------



## Bearitone (Mar 16, 2019)

Since you’re getting it refinished, have you thought about converting to direct mount for the pickups?

EDIT i: oops nvm your mock-up shows you are. Ignore me lol


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Mar 16, 2019)

lewis said:


> Im eyeing up new necks. A 26.5 scale ebony board is available atm and Im also holding out to see if some Maple board necks turn up (preferably at that same scale) before I decide what to do.
> 
> Im with you though. This rosewood is a nightmare. For example, how much better does this look -
> 
> View attachment 67797


Man that black fretboard with the black body looks sharp.

You should go true xiphos fashion and have chameleon pigment sprayed over the black. Really show off those bevels.


----------



## Mathemagician (Mar 16, 2019)

I think EQ guitars or aviator guitars uses a flatmount bridge that allows for both top load and string through back strings.


----------



## lewis (Mar 16, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> I think EQ guitars or aviator guitars uses a flatmount bridge that allows for both top load and string through back strings.


Ooh good shout.
I will try and speak to them about hardware


----------



## Mathemagician (Mar 16, 2019)

Found it on a daemoness.


----------



## lewis (Mar 16, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> View attachment 67812
> Found it on a daemoness.


That really would be perfect if they are available in gold.

Anyone know who makes those /\ bridges


----------



## lewis (Mar 16, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> View attachment 67812
> Found it on a daemoness.


Found it. Its the ABM 3D bridge. Available in gold and looks beautiful.

I can get it for £114 in the uk from BTN and does double as top loading.


----------



## Randy (Mar 16, 2019)

String it up and call it a day


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Mar 16, 2019)

There's always the top mount GFS bridge. 

https://www.guitarfetish.com/Top-Mount-Hardtail-Bridge-fits-Telesreg-Squierreg-51-GOLD_p_761.html

Their hardware is generally pretty good, especially for the price.


----------



## lewis (Mar 16, 2019)

Randy said:


> String it up and call it a day


I will be soon because the refinish will take some saving for me to afford so I will be using it for a few months whilst I save for it


----------



## lewis (Mar 16, 2019)

Just pulled the trigger on the ebony fretboard, 26.5 scale neck.

Dont think it comes with Luminlays so i will be sorting that for this regardless of whether it gets used on this xiphos or for my other ibanez long term.

But this is what it looks like - 







Anynone know what length neck screws are used on these newer Ibanez necks?


----------



## Omzig (Mar 17, 2019)

lewis said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the ebony fretboard, 26.5 scale neck.
> 
> Dont think it comes with Luminlays so i will be sorting that for this regardless of whether it gets used on this xiphos or for my other ibanez long term.
> 
> But this is what it looks like -



Nice the same guy ( kfwguitars ) i brought my neck tele/ibby neck from right (i almost brought that one last week myself) he just put up a few new necks but nothing else 26.5"

btw Are you thinking of selling on the rosewood Xiphos neck?


----------



## lewis (Mar 17, 2019)

Omzig said:


> Nice the same guy ( kfwguitars ) i brought my neck tele/ibby neck from right (i almost brought that one last week myself) he just put up a few new necks but nothing else 26.5"
> 
> btw Are you thinking of selling on the rosewood Xiphos neck?


thanks for the heads up because I just checked and found he DOES actually have a 26.5 scale maple fretboard neck with luminlays so ive bought that aswell. It looks like this - 






So now I get a choice of what neck I want on either of my Ibanez's

and yes I will be selling the Stock Rosewood necks from both Ibanez's


----------



## lewis (Mar 19, 2019)

Both necks have shipped from KFW!! Awesome!


----------



## lewis (Mar 19, 2019)

update:
Ive spoken to Richard about swirls. Other than making sure the Xiphos body fits in his swirl tank (ive sent him measurements), Im booked in for his September batch/run  (literally he has full orders upto then)

awesome!


----------



## Mathemagician (Mar 19, 2019)

I am now emotionally invested in the outcome of this xiphos.


----------



## lewis (Mar 19, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> I am now emotionally invested in the outcome of this xiphos.


hahaha!!


----------



## Albake21 (Mar 19, 2019)

lewis said:


> update:
> Ive spoken to Richard about swirls. Other than making sure the Xiphos body fits in his swirl tank (ive sent him measurements), Im booked in for his September batch/run  (literally he has full orders upto then)
> 
> awesome!


September?? Damn I could not wait that long for a swirl. I wish the best of luck to you!


----------



## lewis (Mar 19, 2019)

Albake21 said:


> September?? Damn I could not wait that long for a swirl. I wish the best of luck to you!


Thats about my limit of wait time haha

custom guitar build time of like 2 years or whatever would be literally impossible for me haha

Its why Ive bought cheap gold hardware too for the time being because I can at least still use it whilst Im waiting for September to roll around.


----------



## Albake21 (Mar 19, 2019)

lewis said:


> Thats about my limit of wait time haha
> 
> custom guitar build time of like 2 years or whatever would be literally impossible for me haha
> 
> Its why Ive bought cheap gold hardware too for the time being because I can at least still use it whilst Im waiting for September to roll around.


That's fair. Have you at least tried finding someone else to do it without waiting that long?


----------



## lewis (Mar 19, 2019)

Albake21 said:


> That's fair. Have you at least tried finding someone else to do it without waiting that long?


No but,
This guys work seems worth the wait and his reputation is awesome so I have no qualms waiting for it.


----------



## lewis (Mar 19, 2019)

to add, thats actually handy because it gives me time to accumulate all the hardware before it gets sent off to be swirled and also allows me to save some money to afford the swirl itself. He takes half upfront then once its done and ready to send back 10 weeks ish later you pay the last half


----------



## lewis (Mar 20, 2019)

Good news.
The xiphos body fits in the swirl tank.
Not all the way vertically but loads of room horizontally so he can dip it in most the way vertically, then slowly start angling it horizontally instead.

Sweet.
Also been informed people drop out every now and again so a space before September may come up for me.
I better make sure im in a position to get it to him early incase that happens.


----------



## lewis (Mar 21, 2019)

Both necks arrived - i oiled up the ebony one just to make sure it wasnt too dry.




















Both are amazing. The maple has Luminlays the ebony does not (i will be installing them)

Still not decided what neck to use for what Ibanez - both are so nice and will look perfect on either the Xiphos or the RG


----------



## Mathemagician (Mar 21, 2019)

I love how reflective the ebony looks oiled up. But the maple with gold hardware is SO unique for a xiphos....


----------



## lewis (Mar 21, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> I love how reflective the ebony looks oiled up. But the maple with gold hardware is SO unique for a xiphos....


Yeah its how Im leaning tbh (maple) it was the original plan after all

Im going to need to make a decision because obviously a neck needs to go with the body to be refinished haha

Better start getting decisive. (I had proper high res pictures of the necks but they were too large to attach to this thread  )


----------



## Edika (Mar 21, 2019)

Well you can find another 300 series Xiphos inithe near future and use the ebony neck .


----------



## Albake21 (Mar 21, 2019)

Won't that 26.5" neck not work correctly? Typically on a 26.5" the bridge is moved back further. Wouldn't this cause the distance from the 12th fret to the saddles be too short?


----------



## lewis (Mar 21, 2019)

Albake21 said:


> Won't that 26.5" neck not work correctly? Typically on a 26.5" the bridge is moved back further. Wouldn't this cause the distance from the 12th fret to the saddles be too short?


Yes that exactly how it works - but this is getting swirled remember 

Bridge holes filled - guitar swirled - new bridge will be installed further back to make the 26.5 scale work.


----------



## lewis (Mar 21, 2019)

Edika said:


> Well you can find another 300 series Xiphos inithe near future and use the ebony neck .


Im seriously tempted to do this.....


----------



## Albake21 (Mar 21, 2019)

lewis said:


> Yes that exactly how it works - but this is getting swirled remember
> 
> Bridge holes filled - guitar swirled - new bridge will be installed further back to make the 26.5 scale work.


Wait are both necks 26.5"? I think I misread, I thought you bought a 25.5" and a 26.5" so you could have both.


----------



## lewis (Mar 21, 2019)

Albake21 said:


> Wait are both necks 26.5"? I think I misread, I thought you bought a 25.5" and a 26.5" so you could have both.


Yeah both necks are 26.5


----------



## Bearitone (Mar 21, 2019)

Weird. If it’s a proper conversion neck you don’t have to move the bridge at all. You sure about moving the bridge?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 21, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> Weird. If it’s a proper conversion neck you don’t have to move the bridge at all. You sure about moving the bridge?



Ibanez doesn't do "conversion" necks. They move the bridge.


----------



## Bearitone (Mar 21, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Ibanez doesn't do "conversion" necks. They move the bridge.


Sad 

Keeps the overall guitar shorter which is a plus but, makes it a bigger pain for an end user to swap necks


----------



## lewis (Mar 21, 2019)

Wait what? Im confused now.
So do i have to move the bridge further back for it to work with the new longer neck or not?


----------



## Albake21 (Mar 21, 2019)

lewis said:


> Wait what? Im confused now.
> So do i have to move the bridge further back for it to work with the new longer neck or not?


Yes you do, if you want to make sure of it, put one of the new necks on and measure the distance between the bridge saddles and the 12th fret. It should be too short.


----------



## Mathemagician (Mar 21, 2019)

I’ll say this about 26.5 necks. After playing a 22 fret 25.5 guitar I LOVE the spacing between the frets. If a 26.5 with 24 frets feels like a 25.5 with 22 then I’m going to have to keep that in mind if I ever order a custom guitar.


----------



## lewis (Mar 21, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> I’ll say this about 26.5 necks. After playing a 22 feet 25.5 guitar I LOVE the spacing between the frets. If a 26.5 with 24 frets feels like a 25.5 with 22 then I’m going to have to keep that in mind if I ever order a custom guitar.


Yeah comparing the spacing between these frets and the frets on my stock 25.5 scale xiphos neck, these new necks are awesome compared.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 21, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> I’ll say this about 26.5 necks. After playing a 22 fret 25.5 guitar I LOVE the spacing between the frets. If a 26.5 with 24 frets feels like a 25.5 with 22 then I’m going to have to keep that in mind if I ever order a custom guitar.



That's not quite how it works. 

The fret spacing (distance from fret to fret) doesn't change based on number of frets. The stretch from 1st to 3rd is identical on a 25.5" scale 22 fret, 24 fret, 27 fret, etc. 

Additionally, moving from 25.5" to 26.5" adds a total of 1" to the entire scale, not just the fretboard. So the difference in spacing of individual frets is extremely minimal. We're talking fractions of millimeters at the very most.


----------



## Mathemagician (Mar 21, 2019)

Ok and I may be dumbdadumbdumbdumbdumb, but the size of frets 17-24(and all others too, it’s just more noticeable on the higher ones) are slightly larger on a 24 at 25.5 versus at 24.75 right? Like a PRS feels way more cramped than an ESP/ibanez.

So if I added a whole inch across the fretboard to get to 26.5 wouldn’t each fret be ever so slightly larger?

Maybe I’m being overly picky/am attributing more to it than is actually happening? IDK the higher frets all just seem bigger.


----------



## Albake21 (Mar 21, 2019)

What ever the sizing is, it's definitely a noticeable difference in fret spacing. It's just as noticeable as how we can feel a 1mm difference in neck thickness. Our hands/fingers are very sensitive.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 21, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> Ok and I may be dumbdadumbdumbdumbdumb, but the size of frets 17-24(and all others too, it’s just more noticeable on the higher ones) are slightly larger on a 24 at 25.5 versus at 24.75 right? Like a PRS feels way more cramped than an ESP/ibanez.
> 
> So if I added a whole inch across the fretboard to get to 26.5 wouldn’t each fret be ever so slightly larger?
> 
> Maybe I’m being overly picky/am attributing more to it than is actually happening? IDK the higher frets all just seem bigger.



Yes, a longer scale means farther spaced frets, but the amount there is incredibly small.

The distance between frets 17 and 18 at 24.75" is just under .031". On 25.5" it's just under .032". The difference is less than 1/1000 of an inch.

For 26.5" it's ~.033".

Roughly every inch adds only a thousandth or so of spacing.

If you take a 27" guitar and capo the first fret you'd get about a 25.5" scale, for comparison.


----------



## lewis (Mar 22, 2019)

anyone think the bridge being installed slightly further back to make the 26.5 scale work properly, would look odd?

Like it doesnt bother me whatsoever and Im not sure where that complaint came from but a FB mate just highlighted to me it will look odd.

Will it?
and if so why?

(rhetorical question)

I had this old Agile Copy 8 string years ago with this kind of thing and it played absolutely fine and made no negative difference to the guitar whatsoever. - so is this just another snobbery type opinion in the camp of "Tube amps are the bestest" kind of thing?







wheres the issue? haha


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 22, 2019)

lewis said:


> anyone think the bridge being installed slightly further back to make the 26.5 scale work properly, would look odd?
> 
> Like it doesnt bother me whatsoever and Im not sure where that complaint came from but a FB mate just highlighted to me it will look odd.
> 
> ...



See above. 

The bridge will only need to be moved a matter of about 1/4", if at all depending on the adjustment range of the bridge you're using.


----------



## lewis (Mar 22, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> See above.
> 
> The bridge will only need to be moved a matter of about 1/4", if at all depending on the adjustment range of the bridge you're using.


Im going for the ABM 3D Top Loading Bridge 






https://abm-guitarpartsshop.com/media/products/3250g_Dimensions_3250.pdf - Dimensions


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 22, 2019)

lewis said:


> Im going for the ABM 3D Top Loading Bridge
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you measured the placement out yet? That should tell you where you're going to place the bridge. That style bridge is going to look a little further back given the design, but even then, I doubt anyone will notice unless you're standing next to someone with a stock Xiphos.


----------



## lewis (Mar 22, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Have you measured the placement out yet? That should tell you where you're going to place the bridge. That style bridge is going to look a little further back given the design, but even then, I doubt anyone will notice unless you're standing next to someone with a stock Xiphos.


yeah exactly. Besides in my opinion, most baritone versions of guitars that keep the smaller body size and just increase the neck length, seem to have more spaced out pickups anyway in relation to the bridge?

agreed too. No one is going to compare this like for like and I never felt or heard any real difference on my old 8 string that had the bridge a little further away.

I havent measured anything yet no. Nearer the time I was going to ask what people feel is the best and most accurate way to approach it? - i do NOT want to fuck that up (imagine wonky bridge on newly swirled body  )


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Mar 22, 2019)

Attach the neck. Measure the scale length from the nut toward the bridge. Mark that spot on the body. Place the bridge so that the saddles sit at that point when they are close to all the way forward.


----------



## lewis (Mar 22, 2019)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Attach the neck. Measure the scale length from the nut toward the bridge. Mark that spot on the body. Place the bridge so that the saddles sit at that point when they are close to all the way forward.


forward -as in towards the headstock?
ok i assumed the 26.5 would be measured with all the saddles in the middle of the bridge plate to allow maximum room for intonation sharp or flat?
Is that not right then?


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Mar 22, 2019)

lewis said:


> forward -as in towards the headstock?
> ok i assumed the 26.5 would be measured with all the saddles in the middle of the bridge plate to allow maximum room for intonation sharp or flat?
> Is that not right then?


You can do it that way for sure, but I would favor setting the scale length closer to the nut-side of the saddle adjustment range since youre almost always going to move the saddles farther from the nut than the actual scale length. Leave yourself a little adjustment room the other way though, just in case.


----------



## lewis (Mar 22, 2019)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> You can do it that way for sure, but I would favor setting the scale length closer to the nut-side of the saddle adjustment range since youre almost always going to move the saddles farther from the nut than the actual scale length. Leave yourself a little adjustment room the other way though, just in case.


ok cool. Thanks for that tip. I will set them kind of like 3/4 more towards the nut on the bridge plate then measure up 

no where near time to do it yet though haha. Going to be more like November time before I get to that in all liklihood - unless some one pulls out on an earlier run and I can nip in. As it stands its start of September for me. Then 10 weeks afterwards when I get it back Im at the re-assemble stage.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Mar 22, 2019)

lewis said:


> ok cool. Thanks for that tip. I will set them kind of like 3/4 more towards the nut on the bridge plate then measure up
> 
> no where near time to do it yet though haha. Going to be more like November time before I get to that in all liklihood - unless some one pulls out on an earlier run and I can nip in. As it stands its start of September for me. Then 10 weeks afterwards when I get it back Im at the re-assemble stage.


Probably a good idea to install the bridge and neck now though so the paint can cover up and old holes that need filling, no? 

Plus you get to play a 26.5 inch xiphos


----------



## lewis (Mar 22, 2019)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Probably a good idea to install the bridge and neck now though so the paint can cover up and old holes that need filling, no?
> 
> Plus you get to play a 26.5 inch xiphos


Holy shit yeah...... I mean why didnt I think of that?

oh mind you I did tell Richard I need all the holes on the top bar the 2 knobs and toggle, filled and finished over so this may confuse him if 4 of the top holes are the correct ones haha

EDIT:
I could just install the cheap gold one thats on it atm, further back and still get him to fill all the holes including these new ones, for when the proper expensive ABM goes on once the swirl is done.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Mar 22, 2019)

lewis said:


> Holy shit yeah...... I mean why didnt I think of that?
> 
> oh mind you I did tell Richard I need all the holes on the top bar the 2 knobs and toggle, filled and finished over so this may confuse him if 4 of the top holes are the correct ones haha
> 
> ...


Worst case scenario he fills them all and you measure and drill it again. Except this time you've got a practice run under your belt.


----------



## lewis (Mar 22, 2019)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Worst case scenario he fills them all and you measure and drill it again. Except this time you've got a practice run under your belt.


yeah true. 

Both necks are missing nuts - but a Graphtech Tusq XL isnt exactly break the bank.
However I must make sure the neck screws are not too long. Ive heard thats an easy error to make and no way do I want to do that.

Im going to assume the Xiphos neck screws are going to need replacing but I am preidcting they will be too long for these new necks.

I suppose once I get the stock neck off, I can measure its depth against the new necks to compare.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Mar 22, 2019)

lewis said:


> yeah true.
> 
> Both necks are missing nuts - but a Graphtech Tusq XL isnt exactly break the bank.
> However I must make sure the neck screws are not too long. Ive heard thats an easy error to make and no way do I want to do that.
> ...


Yup. Put them through the heel with no neck installed and measure how much they stick out.


----------



## Omzig (Mar 22, 2019)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Yup. Put them through the heel with no neck installed and measure how much they stick out.



Yep do this or you'll end up with a cracked fretboard,i speak from bitter experience lol


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Mar 22, 2019)

And always predrill. If that wasn't a given.


----------



## Omzig (Mar 22, 2019)

Ive also taken to waxing the screw threads with a quick turn on the top of a tealight candle to get the tread to pick up just a touch of wax,makes them turn in/out so much smoother.


----------



## lewis (Mar 22, 2019)

Omzig said:


> Ive also taken to waxing the screw threads with a quick turn on the top of a tealight candle to get the tread to pick up just a touch of wax,makes them turn in/out so much smoother.


I actually pre dip the screws in oil to achieve the same effect before screwing them in. Haha




Omzig said:


> Yep do this or you'll end up with a cracked fretboard,i speak from bitter experience lol



oh christ. RIP 

defo want to avoid doing that.



LiveOVErdrive said:


> And always predrill. If that wasn't a given.



Oh yeah I always do pilot holes. _ i pick a drill bit slightly smaller than the screw Im using - is that right?


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Mar 22, 2019)

Yeah that's how I do it


----------



## lewis (Apr 10, 2019)

This is going to work amazing to solve the issue i had.


----------



## Defyantly (Apr 10, 2019)

Ingenuity at its finest!


----------



## lewis (Apr 10, 2019)

Defyantly said:


> Ingenuity at its finest!



Hell yeah!


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Apr 10, 2019)

I thought you were building a unicorn guitar for a second.


----------



## lewis (Apr 10, 2019)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I thought you were building a unicorn guitar for a second.


My daughter would LOVE that.


----------



## lewis (Apr 19, 2019)

New case arrived. It came with foam shapes for different guitars but none were suitable so i made my own insert. Works well


Edit: next month im getting EMG 81x + HAX in white and an EMG toggle switch, and will wire this all up. Least i can use it until september when its swirled.


----------



## lewis (Jul 10, 2019)

Emgs arrived. Every company i tried to use from the start of May, to now, was a complete nightmare. kept getting put back, delayed, thrown nonsense etc. Ended up cancelling the 81X and HAX idea due to this and ordered two white EMG81s from Thomann who had them in stock. Already arrived. And mostly in. Problem i do have is the xiphos cavities are further away from each other than the cables emg provide so from 3 way switch to output, the EMG cables dont reach. Any ideas of plug and play cables i can buy to solve this issue? (Dont want to solder if possible)






















Also i need gold washers/knurled nuts for the toggle switch and output jack. Anyone know where i can buy single guitar nuts like that in gold?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 11, 2019)

/\ looking good 

...any sound clips?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 11, 2019)

Needs gold pickup rings.


----------



## lewis (Jul 11, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Needs gold pickup rings.


Well come september there wont be any rings haha. So thought this would do for now


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 11, 2019)

This is a great project.


----------



## lewis (Jul 26, 2019)

So Richard has spaces early so from early August this is getting sent to him to be swirled.

Everything has been stripped ready. New 26.5 scale neck is on. All holes bar the 3 knob/toggle holes are getting filled.


----------



## lewis (Aug 7, 2019)

The guitar is on its way to him....


----------



## Mathemagician (Aug 7, 2019)

Damn. Played with my heart with today’s update.


----------



## lewis (Aug 7, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> Damn. Played with my heart with today’s update.


Hahah apologies


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Aug 10, 2019)

This is just all sorts fucking epic.


----------



## lewis (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## lewis (Aug 18, 2019)

Right now ive got time to actually add a written post haha.

Richard has done an amazing job at filling the pickup ring holes and the string through ferrule holes in the back. Absolutely seamless.

I got some shots of the kind of thing we are aiming for. Test dips.




I wanted this guitar to feel and look as fresh as possible. I love nature and the outdoors.


----------



## _Mick_ (Aug 18, 2019)

I’m so damn excited to see the guitar with the swirls done. 

Would have been S I C K to have swirled the EMG’s as well. Gawddamn.


----------



## lewis (Aug 18, 2019)

_Mick_ said:


> I’m so damn excited to see the guitar with the swirls done.
> 
> Would have been S I C K to have swirled the EMG’s as well. Gawddamn.



Damn. Should have thought of that one hahaha.

Next time next time haha


----------



## lewis (Aug 22, 2019)

Update!












The green has a slight more lime/yellowish tint than the pictures pick up which i wanted.

So happy with this though. Looks amazing


----------



## Edika (Aug 22, 2019)

Dude this looks fucking awesome!!! Swirls are so hit and miss and trying it on a pointy shape makes it harder to get a successful outcome. But this is stellar!


----------



## lewis (Aug 22, 2019)

Edika said:


> Dude this looks fucking awesome!!! Swirls are so hit and miss and trying it on a pointy shape makes it harder to get a successful outcome. But this is stellar!


I completely agree.

Originally there was a tad too much white. I asked him to do about 20% less white and this is how it came out. So so sweeeeet.


----------



## Defyantly (Aug 22, 2019)

That is a sick swirl!


----------



## Albake21 (Aug 22, 2019)

It looks awesome! Although it looks totally different from your original idea. Did you change it?


----------



## lewis (Aug 22, 2019)

Albake21 said:


> It looks awesome! Although it looks totally different from your original idea. Did you change it?


I did yeah.
I decided to ditch the yellow in with it and replace it with White 
Once i made that decision i didnt want too much white because im not a fan of busy swirls.

This Ibanez made me change the colour scheme


----------



## Albake21 (Aug 22, 2019)

lewis said:


> I did yeah.
> I decided to ditch the yellow in with it and replace it with White
> Once i made that decision i didnt want too much white because im not a fan of busy swirls.
> 
> This Ibanez made me change the colour scheme


Oh okay awesome! I was just afraid you didn't get what you asked for. Green and white is definitely a good choice!


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Aug 25, 2019)

lewis said:


> Update!
> 
> View attachment 72099
> 
> ...


Believe it or not the first pic popped up in my IG explore section!! Looks amazing man.


----------



## lewis (Aug 26, 2019)

youngthrasher9 said:


> Believe it or not the first pic popped up in my IG explore section!! Looks amazing man.


Haha awesome.
Thanks man 

Got about a month wait now before the next stage.
Which is fine by me because i need time to source the hardware haha.


----------



## Merrekof (Sep 16, 2019)

lewis said:


> Any ideas of plug and play cables i can buy to solve this issue?


I don't know if you still need it, but these should be the right cables.
https://www.sparkfun.com/products/13164 https://www.sparkfun.com/products/10368 https://www.dx.com/p/arduino-3-pin-...ck-white-red-10-pcs-32cm-2041257#.XX_cNy4zaUk
Basically type "3 pin connector cable dupont" in Google and look for yourself. I don't know what length you need, and I assume you need the 3-pin connecter.

Awesome build! Now I want an XPT707


----------



## lewis (Sep 16, 2019)

Merrekof said:


> I don't know if you still need it, but these should be the right cables.
> https://www.sparkfun.com/products/13164 https://www.sparkfun.com/products/10368 https://www.dx.com/p/arduino-3-pin-...ck-white-red-10-pcs-32cm-2041257#.XX_cNy4zaUk
> Basically type "3 pin connector cable dupont" in Google and look for yourself. I don't know what length you need, and I assume you need the 3-pin connecter.
> 
> Awesome build! Now I want an XPT707



Thanks for this bro!
Handy!

Also, DO IT!!!
Needs to be way more custom xiphos's showing up.


----------



## lewis (Sep 20, 2019)

UPDATE!
Headstock Logo on and clear coat happened!

3 weeks wait now for curing - before its sanded and polished and sent back!


----------



## lewis (Sep 20, 2019)

Plan was Gold Hardware to match the Logo BUT I might need to create a Poll

Black vs Gold (with white accents on either)


----------



## Albake21 (Sep 20, 2019)

lewis said:


> Plan was Gold Hardware to match the Logo BUT I might need to create a Poll
> 
> Black vs Gold (with white accents on either)


It kinda depends on what you want with either looking good. The gold will look very flashy, but it will work very well with the green. Black will look more metal and subtle/stealthier. Honestly I think the best option would be a gold/black mix.


----------



## lewis (Sep 20, 2019)

Albake21 said:


> It kinda depends on what you want with either looking good. The gold will look very flashy, but it will work very well with the green. Black will look more metal and subtle/stealthier. Honestly I think the best option would be a *gold/black mix*.



How could I do that?
Got any suggestions?


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Sep 20, 2019)

I'm definitely still feeling the gold. I feel like black would be a bit too dark for the paint.


----------



## Bearitone (Sep 20, 2019)

lewis said:


> How could I do that?
> Got any suggestions?


Black base plate with gold saddles for the bridge.

Black barrel knobs with gold tops. 

The gold will “pop” with the black background on each of the described above ^^^


----------



## Albake21 (Sep 20, 2019)

lewis said:


> How could I do that?
> Got any suggestions?


Like these two options:


----------



## Bearitone (Sep 20, 2019)

Albake21 said:


> Like these two options:


The pickups on that first one


----------



## lewis (Sep 20, 2019)

bare in mind the accents/pickups in this are going to be white (White EMGs, white Pickup selector tip, pearloid tuner buttons etc)

Bridge Im getting is the ABM 3D because I want top loading so that rules out the sick black and gold hipshot offering.

Going Hipshot open gear locking tuners whatever finish I opt for. 


So really its this vs this


----------



## Albake21 (Sep 20, 2019)

Personally I say gold then. It will work very well with the green/white and the maple fretboard. Black might look too dull.


----------



## lewis (Sep 20, 2019)

Albake21 said:


> Personally I say gold then. It will work very well with the green/white and the maple fretboard. Black might look too dull.



I have a cheap Gold bridge still here from when it was still a black guitar.

When I get it back I will take some pics with the gold and also a black bridge laying on the body roughly where the ABM will sit once I have it - and put it in here and see what everything thinks haha \m/


----------



## lewis (Sep 20, 2019)

IF black ends up looking better for my tastes on this swirl, im going to probably get the Grainger bridge instead of the ABM. Does the same thing (top loading) and made from the same material whilst being cheaper (£85 vs £114 respectively)- 






They do not offer it in Gold however so if that still ends up looking better, ABM it is


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 20, 2019)

I say black hardware. keeps the focus on the swirl (which is the whole point of a swirled guitar imo), plus black goes with everything.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Sep 20, 2019)

Gold gets my vote, it's too flashy a paint job for simple old black.


----------



## lewis (Oct 10, 2019)

All done.
Im getting it back early next week


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 10, 2019)

nickle hardware maybe?


----------



## lewis (Oct 10, 2019)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> nickle hardware maybe?


Going to be either gold or black 

Going to do some tests and post pics on here to gauge feedback


----------



## lewis (Oct 15, 2019)

Its back.












And a quick little test of gold




(Pickup rings represent the white pickups - they will NOT be getting installed. I hate rings)

So now its make the decision on gold or black and go with it haha


----------



## BigViolin (Oct 15, 2019)

I like the gold better than I thought I would. Would still probably go black just for more contrast.

Love how the burst came out!

Sent you a Dimarzio sticker and a Bare Knuckle coaster.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Oct 15, 2019)

That gold will make this truly iconic. Like one of those guitars that will get copied and pasted for a few decades.


----------



## Mathemagician (Oct 15, 2019)

GOOOOOOOOOOLD


----------



## lewis (Oct 15, 2019)

The906 said:


> That gold will make this truly iconic. Like one of those guitars that will get copied and pasted for a few decades.


Youre really making me want to go 100% Gold

Would love to inspire a new trend


----------



## Albake21 (Oct 15, 2019)

GOLD GOLD GOLD


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Oct 15, 2019)

Gold all the way! That maple board looks fuckin sweet, too.


----------



## oracles (Oct 15, 2019)

100000% black. I'm definitely the minority here but the gold looked better in my head than it did actually laid out.


----------



## lewis (Oct 15, 2019)

The neck pocket appears to have a little gap now because of the clear coat i presume.
Is this something i should worry about?

Might take the neck off and take a look. Is there something that could be done to fix is?


----------



## Albake21 (Oct 15, 2019)

lewis said:


> The neck pocket appears to have a little gap now because of the clear coat i presume.
> Is this something i should worry about?
> 
> Might take the neck off and take a look. Is there something that could be done to fix is?


How big of a gap are we talking? I'd love to see a picture of it.


----------



## lewis (Oct 15, 2019)

Albake21 said:


> How big of a gap are we talking? I'd love to see a picture of it.


Yeah i will take some pictures tomorrow and put them in here.

Might literally be a case of take it off and try putting it back on abit better. Might not quite be aligned properly.


----------



## Mathemagician (Oct 15, 2019)

I would imagine that once bolted in properly any gap would just be aesthetic. Like if it’s lined up and the action is great then the gap “doesn’t matter”. But I know we all hate to see any gap at all, just trying to be positive.


----------



## lewis (Nov 1, 2019)

Update:
Gold has won.

Ive ordered the direct pickup mount system from FU Tone, the abm 3d bridge in gold and gold hipshot open gear locking tuners with white pearloid tuner buttons.
BTN music is hitting me up.

Cant wait to get this finished. Going to look amazing


----------



## lewis (Nov 1, 2019)

Thought i would get a family shot.
I may have an obsession with Maple (and Green, and Ebony but thats saving itself)














Mathemagician said:


> I would imagine that once bolted in properly any gap would just be aesthetic. Like if it’s lined up and the action is great then the gap “doesn’t matter”. But I know we all hate to see any gap at all, just trying to be positive.



Tbh maybe im being a little picky for no reason haha.


----------



## aesthyrian (Nov 1, 2019)

Think of that gap as good insurance against the dreaded heel finish crack on that wonderful swirl, even though that's not so common on AANJ.


----------



## lewis (Nov 1, 2019)

aesthyrian said:


> Think of that gap as good insurance against the dreaded heel finish crack on that wonderful swirl, even though that's not so common on AANJ.


Thats a damn good point though bro!


----------



## lewis (Nov 2, 2019)

FU Tone pickup mounting system arrived. BTN are great. Only ordered parts from him yesterday afternoon

Anyhow this is how the EMGs are going to be mounted -


----------



## lewis (Nov 3, 2019)

Update:
PMS do not work with the xiphos sadly. The pickup routes are not deep enough to accomodate both them and pickups so ive asked for a return.
Will have to think of another way to direct mount these? Anyone got any ideas?
Was thinking maybe mixing up some epoxy or resin or whatevers easier (is there some ready to go pour and wait stuff straight from a tube?)

And use that to fill the holes either side inside the route so they are
flush - then once set install the Warwick threaded pickup inserts?

Anyway here is an updated mockup with pickups sitting in ontop of foam








Got Fender Jack plate & Fender strap buttons in Gold turning up this week.

And the ABM 3D and Hipshot Open Gear Locking tuners in Gold on order.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 3, 2019)

lewis said:


> Update:
> PMS do not work with the xiphos sadly. The pickup routes are not deep enough to accomodate both them and pickups so ive asked for a return.
> Will have to think of another way to direct mount these? Anyone got any ideas?
> Was thinking maybe mixing up some epoxy or resin or whatevers easier (is there some ready to go pour and wait stuff straight from a tube?)
> ...



Just use foam under the pickups like everyone else.


----------



## Mathemagician (Nov 3, 2019)

Is the wood that they would be screwed into stripped? If so wouldn’t a mix of wood filler/wood glue work to let you start fresh? Perhaps the guitar strap trick of filling the hole with wood glue and 1-2 toothpicks cut down to size to give you a new surface to drill into?

Idk just spitballing here.


----------



## lewis (Nov 3, 2019)

Wish it was that simple lads.
As you can see ive got extra space either side of the routes thats even deeper. 

Just using foam wont work will it?
Thats why i had the idea of pouring something into those little holes so its flush, then when hard, fit the threaded screw inserts.
Seems like that would work well right?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 3, 2019)

lewis said:


> Wish it was that simple lads.
> As you can see ive got extra space either side of the routes thats even deeper.
> 
> Just using foam wont work will it?
> ...


yeah you could either make small wooden blocks and fill the holes, or just use epoxy to fill them.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 3, 2019)

Still not seeing a problem. Just use longer screws. You're only looking at about an extra 5/8" or so at the most. If using inserts you have even less to worry about.

You can fill those spots, but there's really no reason to unless the threaded inserts you bought are too long.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Nov 3, 2019)

By how much are the FU mounts too high? Seems like a razor and chisel could easily knock down a strip of wood in the pickup route to make them fit. At least that seems way easier to me than trying to fill the deeper spots with resin and getting inserts to line up.


----------



## lewis (Nov 3, 2019)

DudeManBrother said:


> By how much are the FU mounts too high? Seems like a razor and chisel could easily knock down a strip of wood in the pickup route to make them fit. At least that seems way easier to me than trying to fill the deeper spots with resin and getting inserts to line up.


Very high. Didnt measure but just looking at them they were way above the fretboard height

I would just put threaded inserts into the bottom of each hole as is but that depth looks like it would be very very close to going through the otherside of the body.
and i dont want to risk that with this refinish.

Same could apply to just using screws as is and foam. I just dont want to risk them punching out the other side of the body.


----------



## lewis (Nov 3, 2019)

Edit. I do have plenty of wood and gorilla wood glue.
Could try the small wooden block glued in approach first?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 3, 2019)

Don't put the threaded insert all the way through.


----------



## Bearitone (Nov 4, 2019)

Bummer about the FU PMS.
It’s little stuff like that that could be remedied with a desktop mill. If you decide projects like this will be a common occurrence you may find one on craigslist for cheaper than the price of a decent guitar.


----------



## lewis (May 1, 2020)

BUMP
final payment to BTN just went in for all the hardware for this.

Expect updates a few days from now when the hardware arrives 

Gold Hipshot open gear locking tuners and ABM 3D Hardtail Bridge in gold


----------



## youngthrasher9 (May 1, 2020)

Just measuring the overall thickness of the body, measure the current depth of the pickup ear area, and subtract. That’s your final available depth. You can easily drill for threaded inserts with depth stop on the drill bit or a drilling jig you could make by simply getting a piece scrap wood the right thickness and drilling through it! I used a trick to mount my bridge pup where you buy a cheap Humbucker ring and screw it to the bottom of the pickup route, and drilling out the screw area a bit for extra wiggle room for adjustment. Worked pretty good! Not perfect though. Threaded inserts would be amazing.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 1, 2020)

youngthrasher9 said:


> Just measuring the overall thickness of the body, measure the current depth of the pickup ear area, and subtract. That’s your final available depth. You can easily drill for threaded inserts with depth stop on the drill bit or a drilling jig you could make by simply getting a piece scrap wood the right thickness and drilling through it! I used a trick to mount my bridge pup where you buy a cheap Humbucker ring and screw it to the bottom of the pickup route, and drilling out the screw area a bit for extra wiggle room for adjustment. Worked pretty good! Not perfect though. Threaded inserts would be amazing.



Those are some interesting attachments.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (May 1, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Those are some interesting attachments.


New phone LMAO


----------



## Randy (May 1, 2020)

That must've been a big dunk tank, holy shit.


----------



## lewis (May 1, 2020)

Randy said:


> That must've been a big dunk tank, holy shit.


Richard informed me it was deep enough one way but not the other so he kind of had to go down, then start angling it or something to complete the swirl correctly.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (May 1, 2020)

Fwiw I would definitely go the "route a deeper slot for the fu pms to fit" route. As long as you're careful it shouldn't be hard to do with a straight edge. 

On a finished guitar though I definitely understand being hesitant to do so. I'd be worried about scratching.


----------



## lewis (May 1, 2020)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Fwiw I would definitely go the "route a deeper slot for the fu pms to fit" route. As long as you're careful it shouldn't be hard to do with a straight edge.
> 
> On a finished guitar though I definitely understand being hesitant to do so. I'd be worried about scratching.


it already got sent back ages ago bro.

The money I paid for it, was then used by BTN towards the Hipshot/ABM order instead.

Im going to try the wood block/threaded insert route instead


----------



## lewis (May 1, 2020)

anyone had clear coat undent itself??

I dented this xiphos in 2 places by accident (left 2 loose volume knobs inside the hardcase by complete error and they were slightly pressed into the body)

But after months of it happening, i got it out the case 3 days ago and the dents appeared to have disappeared themselves?!


----------



## Omzig (May 1, 2020)

lewis said:


> anyone had clear coat undent itself??
> 
> I dented this xiphos in 2 places by accident (left 2 loose volume knobs inside the hardcase by complete error and they were slightly pressed into the body)
> 
> But after months of it happening, i got it out the case 3 days ago and the dents appeared to have disappeared themselves?!




Sounds like either the clear or the paint job under it wasn't/hasn't totally cured yet,Does it have any kind of smell coming off it? If so i would not leave it in the case or in contact with any other surface get it on a hanger pref in an open space with a draught to help it vent.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (May 1, 2020)

It's a glitch in the matrix - it happens when they change something.


----------



## lewis (May 1, 2020)

Omzig said:


> Sounds like either the clear or the paint job under it wasn't/hasn't totally cured yet,Does it have any kind of smell coming off it? If so i would not leave it in the case or in contact with any other surface get it on a hanger pref in an open space with a draught to help it vent.


well Richard hung it for 2 weeks curing before he posted it back to me haha

and yeah I can smell the finish everytime I open the case


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 1, 2020)

lewis said:


> well Richard hung it for 2 weeks curing before he posted it back to me haha
> 
> and yeah I can smell the finish everytime I open the case



Cure times are tricky. It sounds like it's not quite there yet. Hang it up in a cool, dry place between working on it. A closet with some desiccant pouches will do.


----------



## prlgmnr (May 1, 2020)

Delicious dry-aged guitar body


----------



## lewis (May 1, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Cure times are tricky. It sounds like it's not quite there yet. Hang it up in a cool, dry place between working on it. A closet with some desiccant pouches will do.


ok cool!

the upside is the dents I was devastated inflicting on it, have fixed themselves so thats a bonus haha


----------



## Omzig (May 1, 2020)

lewis said:


> well Richard hung it for 2 weeks curing before he posted it back to me haha
> 
> and yeah I can smell the finish everytime I open the case



Yep its not done venting yet then (1k poly?) i tend not to touch mine for about 3 months after clear coating,the gas off has pushed out the dents but if you leave it in the case that gas has nowhere to go and will leave the top layer soft enough to pick up indentations even from the case foam/fibers (been there) to speed up the process i set up a 5/12v 120mm PC case fan on an old phone charger,stinks the workshop out but really does help bring the "wait to buff" time down.


----------



## lewis (May 1, 2020)

Omzig said:


> Yep its not done venting yet then (1k poly?) i tend not to touch mine for about 3 months after clear coating,the gas off has pushed out the dents but if you leave it in the case that gas has nowhere to go and will leave the top layer soft enough to pick up indentations even from the case foam/fibers (been there) to speed up the process i set up a 5/12v 120mm PC case fan on an old phone charger,stinks the workshop out but really does help bring the "wait to buff" time down.



Ah ok cool!
Trouble is I dont really have anywhere to hang anything.
I can leave it out its case in my cupboard but there isnt room in there to hang it.

I will have a dabble. I may get something working on it.


----------



## JimF (May 1, 2020)

Omzig said:


> Yep its not done venting yet then (1k poly?) i tend not to touch mine for about 3 months after clear coating



As in don't touch the guitar? And don't play it? That would kill me! I don't have that much self control


----------



## lewis (May 1, 2020)

grabbed a group picture of my current projects. (well half of them haha)


----------



## Omzig (May 1, 2020)

JimF said:


> As in don't touch the guitar? And don't play it? That would kill me! I don't have that much self control



Yep....unlesss your going to use something like 2k (that shit will kill you unless you have a pro setup) or a UV Epoxy (cures in about 5mins but messy to apply and takes forever to flatten) or Rusins plastic coat (about 5 days wait for that to cure) 
rattle can 1k's take ages to vent and harden even worse if the paint layers bellow haven't gas'ed off fully,but trust me it's better to wait and do it once than jump the gun and thenhave to strip and re-paint and re-clear it all again (been there done that,please dont ask me about that pink maverick body.....)


----------



## lewis (May 1, 2020)

Omzig said:


> Yep....unlesss your going to use something like 2k (that shit will kill you unless you have a pro setup) or a UV Epoxy (cures in about 5mins but messy to apply and takes forever to flatten) or Rusins plastic coat (about 5 days wait for that to cure)
> rattle can 1k's take ages to vent and harden even worse if the paint layers bellow haven't gas'ed off fully,but trust me it's better to wait and do it once than jump the gun and thenhave to strip and re-paint and re-clear it all again (been there done that,please dont ask me about that pink maverick body.....)


well xiphos is out its case and just curing further in my walk in cupboard.

will keep it like this until its done. Assuming by then it will be 100% cured?

it gets warm in this cupboard. That a good or bad thing regards to curing?


----------



## JimF (May 2, 2020)

Omzig said:


> Yep....unlesss your going to use something like 2k (that shit will kill you unless you have a pro setup) or a UV Epoxy (cures in about 5mins but messy to apply and takes forever to flatten) or Rusins plastic coat (about 5 days wait for that to cure)
> rattle can 1k's take ages to vent and harden even worse if the paint layers bellow haven't gas'ed off fully,but trust me it's better to wait and do it once than jump the gun and thenhave to strip and re-paint and re-clear it all again (been there done that,please dont ask me about that pink maverick body.....)



Will definitely bear that in mind!


----------



## lewis (May 2, 2020)

Hardware turned up!!


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (May 2, 2020)

lewis said:


> it already got sent back ages ago bro.
> 
> The money I paid for it, was then used by BTN towards the Hipshot/ABM order instead.
> 
> Im going to try the wood block/threaded insert route instead


Man I really need to check the date on posts.  

That sounds like good move too. Plus, hey, abm stuff.


----------



## lewis (May 2, 2020)




----------



## lewis (May 17, 2020)

Got the pickup cavity holes filled and glued with bits of wood. Done some copper shielding And pre drilled ready for threaded inserts. Going to try the Warwick ones 

Im waiting for some painters tape to turn up so I can put tape on the body, measure, and install the ABM Bridge accurately too.

Ideally I need new Neck screws/bushings in gold too.


----------



## lewis (May 21, 2020)

Threaded inserts are shit. Just going to use normal screws and foam like everyone else haha.

More hassle than they are worth. Thank God I trialed it on cheap ebay ones before buying expensive stuff.


----------



## crackout (May 22, 2020)

lewis said:


> Threaded inserts are shit. Just going to use normal screws and foam like everyone else haha.



In case you don't want to drill out the threads in the pickup legs, you can only use M2 screws, which for my taste are too thin to be turned into wood.
I had some snap off due to too much torque.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (May 22, 2020)

Every time I open this thread and see that swirl my jaw hits the floor.


----------



## lewis (May 22, 2020)

Tape turned up so I got the ABM Bridge installed.

26.5 scale length


----------



## lewis (May 22, 2020)

I badly need to file this pre slotted Graphtech nut though.

Its way too high at the first few frets. Anyone got any nut files they suggest?

Normally use a 68 on bottom


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (May 22, 2020)

lewis said:


> I badly need to file this pre slotted Graphtech nut though.
> 
> Its way too high at the first few frets. Anyone got any nut files they suggest?
> 
> Normally use a 68 on bottom


For pre slotted ones I usually just sand the bottom down.


----------



## lewis (May 22, 2020)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> For pre slotted ones I usually just sand the bottom down.


I might have to. 

Files are like £80 and up. Screw that. Why are they so expensive.


----------



## Urgo (Jul 28, 2021)

Hey mate, any news on your project ?


----------



## 4x3 (Oct 20, 2022)

I've been lusting after a Xiphos for a while now and just found and read this thread. Fantastic build and a lot of helpful responses; really great to see both! @lewis any update and final shots?


----------



## odibrom (Oct 20, 2022)

lewis said:


> Tape turned up so I got the ABM Bridge installed.
> 
> 26.5 scale length
> 
> ...



... looking gorgeous... please remind us why the jack plate is "inside out"...


----------



## lewis (Oct 22, 2022)

odibrom said:


> ... looking gorgeous... please remind us why the jack plate is "inside out"...


I was using the Line 6 G10s wireless unit at the time.
The plastic housing around the 1/4 Jack is too fat to fit inside the body/Jack plate recess so couldn't plug it in.

Turning the plate outwards meant I could plug it in no problem because it didn't need to go inside the body


----------



## odibrom (Oct 22, 2022)

I remember someone questioning that some time ago... was it you?


----------



## Urgo (Oct 22, 2022)

lewis said:


> I was using the Line 6 G10s wireless unit at the time.
> The plastic housing around the 1/4 Jack is too fat to fit inside the body/Jack plate recess so couldn't plug it in.
> 
> Turning the plate outwards meant I could plug it in no problem because it didn't need to go inside the body



Is your project finished ? Any updates ? Photos ?


----------

